

The Romney Tax Plan, in pure CSS - aba_sababa
http://www.romneytaxplan.com/

======
paulhauggis
How biased of you.

It's funny how you are spending so much time with your negative Romney
advertising while not showing me why I should vote for Obama.

~~~
untog
Who do you mean by "you"? The DNC? Because yeah, they're going to be biased. I
wouldn't have thought they spent "so much time" on this- it's a one page site
I could put together in around ten minutes. It's a little jokey promotional
toy.

For an actual tech response: surely this isn't pure CSS? There must be JS
involved in there somewhere.

~~~
mcrittenden
Yup, there's JS: <http://www.romneytaxplan.com/js/core.min.js>

